# Berkley Dropshot Gen 3 - where to buy



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I have utterly fallen for my lovely Berkley Dropshot gen III 2-4kg rod. It's the sweetest light rod and sells for pocket money. Now I want to "fill in" the empty gaps in my rod section where I have one mid rod which I dont like at all (T Curve) and heavier stuff. I'd really like a 4-6kg (or 3-6kg) and a 6-10 kg. But I cant find them anywhere.

Mo Tackle offers cheaper and more expensive Berkley rods, but not the Drop Shot Gen 3.
Tackleware has a 3-6 kg, but not a 4-6kg or a 6-10kg.
Ocean Storm is stocking older versions

Everywhere else I try is a similar story. Any advice on where to hunt?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdmK73IAAA9fgAAQQOEQCCAAEAA/79+gIABoRTaj1GgMm1D0nlPUBqnppMBpGgDQyFBaMdAEPhmixqW9sEeRlVteTOINwM5CGLkHqojtYpVVLeWGgbdc4ytXz5tASIHRvQc57W7EzEAaJAhKLTMgIGZPRzCur8XckU4UJDZiu9yA


----------



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

I got a Berkley Dropshot Gen 3 7'2" 2-4kg at Anaconda for $79 on sale about 4 weeks ago, they had about dozen or so in various spec at my local store.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

What about the gen 2 pro for around the same money at ray annes
http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-sh...ropshot-tournament-pro-gen-2-now-only-99-95/y


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Anaconda mate. They have plenty in stock, 1-3. 2-4 etc at great prices. I love those rods almost as much as I love my own rod.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Jeez, you guys are really going to make me get off my fat arse and go to a tackle shop? What about that Internet thing?
:? ;-) :?

But of course you are right. Thanks heaps!


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Anaconda is the go but wait for the 30% off fishing gear sale which is generally every 2 months.
Retail $99 so $70 on sale but I think they are doing a deal with an Abu omega for $99 at the moment.
I love them I have two 1-3kg sticks for bream and a 3-5kg for jacks and trevs  tough as nails too.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

BCF stock the Gen3 and you should be able to order them online. Also if a BCF store is close by remember they price match.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

BCF stock the Gen 3's as well. Around $80 - $90 I think. I have a 2-4kg Gen 3 for my soft plastics. I wouldn't say I'm a fan of them though. I doubt I'll buy another when the time comes to replace it.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

BrettoQLD said:


> BCF stock the Gen 3's as well. Around $80 - $90 I think. I have a 2-4kg Gen 3 for my soft plastics. I wouldn't say I'm a fan of them though. I doubt I'll buy another when the time comes to replace it.


Gen 3 2-4 is my absolute favourite. The 1-3 as well. Ended up compromising on the bigger ones though, ended up with a Shimano 5-7 and an earlier model IM7 Berkley for a 7-9. Think they match my reels well.

Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------

